# Table tennis and pool!



## gradebg96 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello!

I just came to Singapore and am currently living in Clementi. I love table tennis and pool/snooker/billiards and want to know if there are any good clubs/groups here in Singapore for it. I know here in Clementi at the sports hall they have a bunch of table tennis tables and there's also a fairly large, cheap pool hall close by. Is there anyone on this forum who plays either? I'm looking to get better and meet some people at the same time. 

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## vilayang (Oct 15, 2009)

I work in Shanghai China
I love table-tennies,billiards and so on.


----------

